# New Puppy!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I got my show puppy! He is 6 months old. :smile: So far I don't have many good photos of him - it's been a crazy couple of days. I will try to get more soon.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awwww, whats his name?! 

He looks like a lot of fun, gorgeous too!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

He is gorgeous! I bet you are in love! What's his name? When are you going to start showing him? How exciting! I hope you post some more pics. once things settle down.... :becky:


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations! I look forward to hearing how well he does in his shows  He certainly has a great 'smile'!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

His name is "Tiger". I'm not entirely certain if he will keep this name or not. We'll see. He has such a wonderful personality and everything I was looking for in a show dog. He should be starting his show career in 2 months. Fingers crossed he finishes quickly!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's adorable and so happy looking!! You're really brave, getting a WHITE show dog!! Is he going to start in puppy classes right away? In the pictures he looks more like a 'Tigger' then a Tiger!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That's awesome! Good luck!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

chowder said:


> He's adorable and so happy looking!! You're really brave, getting a WHITE show dog!! Is he going to start in puppy classes right away? In the pictures he looks more like a 'Tigger' then a Tiger!


He he! He should be going into the ring in 2 months - he will be at his prime then. 

This is my first white dog! I was appalled when his legs turned green from the freshly mowed grass! Luckily, it washes right out.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What does Millie and Henry think of him? Do they all get along?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> He he! He should be going into the ring in 2 months - he will be at his prime then.
> 
> This is my first white dog! I was appalled when his legs turned green from the freshly mowed grass! Luckily, it washes right out.


I've had Samoyed's, a cream chow, and Rocky - who started out pure white and now is more cream colored. I haven't had much trouble with grass stains, but the clay here will do a number on white fur. I've always said I should stick with red clay colored dogs, but my last two have ended up being white. Sometimes fate intervenes in your plans. I'm sure your baby will stay gorgeous!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm happy for you.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

OMG I though you were waiting till you moved out of your parent's house,he is gorgeous!!! who is his breeder details,details????


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice. good luck with the new dog.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

He's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats, he's beautiful!!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow he is amazing! Congrats, you must be thrilled!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations he's very beautiful. Do tell, how long does it take to wash and get him dry. I have to admire any one that can do that. Has any of you poodle guys ever thought of cording your poodles? I think they are cool looking. Now that ages me doesn't it?


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Has any of you poodle guys ever thought of cording your poodles? I think they are cool looking. Now that ages me doesn't it?


I love,love the corded look but it takes a looong time to grow all those cords and you must make sure to get them dry or they mold ewww.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tiger is very handsome! Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

He's SO handsome. Congrats


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

He looks big. Is he a standard poodle? ( Or is it just the angle of the camera?)

Very pretty thought. A friend of mine has a white poodle. They are very intelligent dogs!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww pretty spoodle! (yes, that's what I'm calling spoos now :smile what are you plans for him after he finishes?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, I'm jealous, everyones getting puppies! You're new pup is gorgeous, he and you are both very lucky. I love his name too.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

LOVE him!:biggrin1: He is VERY dashing!! Cant wait to see more pictures of him!:biggrin:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Stella+Samson said:


> He looks big. Is he a standard poodle? ( Or is it just the angle of the camera?)
> 
> Very pretty thought. A friend of mine has a white poodle. They are very intelligent dogs!


Yes, he is a standard poodle - only big dogs for me!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Aww pretty spoodle! (yes, that's what I'm calling spoos now :smile what are you plans for him after he finishes?


Not sure yet! If he finishes his championship and then passes health testing after he turns 2, we'll see about possibly offering him at stud. He is the result of an outcross and has a genetically diverse pedigree. His sire is from Denmark and is a top producing grand champion, so depending on how he develops (structurally, personality and health) he could potentially be quite desirable to breeders. 

He seems to have the personality for therapy work in the future. He loves little kids and is extremely calm and gentle - even at 6 months. Of course, I'd love to do fun things like agility and obedience in his future as well. He's an all around great guy.

I left town for 4 days after I'd only had him at my house for 2 days. My mom watched him over those 4 days and she has fallen in love with him too. In fact, he seems to think that she is his mommy. Time to get my little guy back....


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

When's his first show? You will have to keep us up on it. Stacked picture please?


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

We defenitely need more pictures of him


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice looking boy! Keep us updated on him!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I LOVE the second picture! I hope all goes well!


----------

